# The New Micro Dark From Orange



## Ogami-Z (Oct 1, 2015)

Just spotted this on Youtube.









Dawsons said:


> Product details:
> Building on the overwhelming success of the acclaimed Dark Terror and Dual Dark amps, Orange have distilled thousands of customer demands into a pint-sized valve hybrid head  the Micro Dark.
> 
> The Micro Dark shares the same intuitive Shape control combined with a new 12AX7-driven high gain preamp section which yields screaming dirty tones that make a mockery of its miniature frame. Like its bigger brothers, however, the Micro Darks smoky black chassis and simple layout actually disguises its cunning versatility.



The clean sounds better in the Dawsons video, Gain sounds a bit weak most likely due to the tiny cab & type of guitar used. The Hi gain sounds pretty decent in the GuitarGuitar video.

Could be a nice wee stocking filler at Xmas, hopefully the same price as the Micro Terror (Cheaper would be nice )


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Oct 1, 2015)

If it's the same price as the Orange Micro Terror, it'll be my new amp, while I'm saving up for a Kemper

*EDIT* It's £129 on Andertons


----------



## Ogami-Z (Oct 1, 2015)

ZombieLloyd said:


> *EDIT* It's £129 on Andertons



Ahh see it now, it must only be up, wasn't there when I checked earlier. Hmmm I don't know, £99 would've been a much better stocking filler price & easier to drop hints to the other half for. I'll have to wait & see just how good it actually sounds myself.


----------



## desmondtencents (Oct 1, 2015)

Orange Micro Dark 20-watt Hybrid Head | Sweetwater.com

$189 at Sweetwater. The regular Micro is $149
Bummer the price isn't a bit closer but $40 isn't too big of a jump.
Maybe I'll put one in my own stocking this year!


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Oct 1, 2015)

Ogami-Z said:


> Ahh see it now, it must only be up, wasn't there when I checked earlier. Hmmm I don't know, £99 would've been a much better stocking filler price & easier to drop hints to the other half for. I'll have to wait & see just how good it actually sounds myself.



I posted it as soon as I got the email from Andertons so yeah, it probably wouldn't have been up earlier


----------



## shaynedepugh (Oct 1, 2015)

On Sweetwater if you add the optional cabinet, the price doesn't change. Safe to assume it's an error, but it's definitely tempting to buy.


----------



## desmondtencents (Oct 1, 2015)

I just looked a bit closer. Looks like with the micro dark compared to the original micro, you loose the aux in but they've added an effects loop.
I couldn't care less about giving up an AUX in but adding an effects loop is a nice touch. Guess it might be worth the extra $40


----------



## JD27 (Oct 1, 2015)

That guy from Dawson's is like the equivalent of Paul from Guitar World... And today we have the high gain Orange Dark Terror Micro, let's see how it sounds with Jazz, Blues, and Elevator Rock.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Oct 1, 2015)

Glad I saw this. I almost brought one of the regular ones home from a local guitar store yesterday. I was pretty impressed when I played through it...I really just want one for the novelty but it doesn't hurt that they sound good too.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Oct 1, 2015)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Glad I saw this. I almost brought one of the regular ones home from a local guitar store yesterday. I was pretty impressed when I played through it...I really just want one for the novelty but it doesn't hurt that they sound good too.



I liked the Micro Terror but when I owned one there just wasn't enough gain for me back then (I'm trying to use less gain now, though)


----------



## Ogami-Z (Oct 1, 2015)

JD27 said:


> That guy from Dawson's is like the equivalent of Paul from Guitar World... And today we have the high gain Orange Dark Terror Micro, let's see how it sounds with Jazz, Blues, and Elevator Rock.



I was actually surprised at Lee's choice of guitar & cab here, his demos are usually pretty good.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Oct 1, 2015)

Can u use it for d00m?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

I need this, and the regular Micro.


----------



## Elric (Oct 1, 2015)

This a must buy. I had hoped they were going to make a 'dark' version as soon as I saw the original MT. Love the FX Loop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

I just noticed there's an FX loop on this puppy. ....ing awesome.  You can use it as a preamp by running the FX send into a bigger amp or a power amp.

The FX loop also explains why it's $40 more.


----------



## SandyRavage (Oct 1, 2015)

I wasn't thrilled with the regular dark terror but loved the dual dark. Hope they make this guy sound a bit more like that and I'll be game for sure. I loved my regular micro terror and still regret selling it.


----------



## ncfiala (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a Dark Terror and a Micro Terror (and just got a Kemper Powerhead) but I may need to order this today.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 2, 2015)

I definitely want one, but the 8 ohms minimum kinda bugs me - I have a 4x8 cab I use with my Micro Terror, but it's a 4 Ohm cab - so I'd either have to replace the cab, or rewire it somehow


----------



## GunnarJames (Oct 3, 2015)

Played one through both an Orange PPC212OB and a Marshall JCM900 1960 Lead 4x12. It sounds INCREDIBLE. 

I just sold my Dual Dark to grab a Custom Shop 50, so the timing for this could not be more perfect. 100% buying.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Oct 3, 2015)

I have to try one, not available in Chester, UK, yet... If it clears up nicely with the guitar volume, I will get one for sure. I will try it with an overdrive in front, as well. Still a bit concerned by the transformer input, I foresee disasters on stage. 

Time to sell my Roland Cube 60, I guess...

PS: I always wondered, how can you gig with this little light amp without making it fly on stage? I imagine it would fall from the cab if you just move it a bit...


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 3, 2015)

EmaDaCuz said:


> I have to try one, not available in Chester, UK, yet... If it clears up nicely with the guitar volume, I will get one for sure. I will try it with an overdrive in front, as well. Still a bit concerned by the transformer input, I foresee disasters on stage.
> 
> Time to sell my Roland Cube 60, I guess...
> 
> PS: I always wondered, how can you gig with this little light amp without making it fly on stage? I imagine it would fall from the cab if you just move it a bit...



I'd Velcro it to the cab.


----------



## 0rimus (Oct 3, 2015)

I always wanted a Micro Terror but the lack of fx loop kinda killed it for me.

Can almost guarantee I'll be getting one


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, damn. I've already got a Micro Terror and a Bax Bangeetar, but I can't pass this up. Sadly though I think I will be selling my Tiny Terror as it now sits collecting dust.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 4, 2015)

I bought one yesterday afternoon, and returned it last night. There was a strange static/distorted sound on top of the notes you were playing. The effects loop made a loud popping sound when turning pedals on. The headphone/direct out cab simulation is pretty terrible. When I brought it back to the store I tried another one, and it had all the same issues. It's a shame, because there were definately some good tones in there, it seems they needed to spend more time in quality control.


----------



## Cake Machine (Oct 4, 2015)

From the demos i like the sound of the original one better, but the fx loop is a big deal. Argh. Im a definite for one or the other, these are one of the best (affordable) things ive seen come on the market probably since the Pod.


----------



## op1e (Oct 4, 2015)

I heard there was no real cab simulation on the headphone out of the original. Buddy of mine ran out of that into the return of his DSL.


----------



## Ogami-Z (Oct 4, 2015)

Mmcgrouty said:


> I bought one yesterday afternoon, and returned it last night. There was a strange static/distorted sound on top of the notes you were playing. The effects loop made a loud popping sound when turning pedals on. The headphone/direct out cab simulation is pretty terrible. When I brought it back to the store I tried another one, and it had all the same issues. It's a shame, because there were definately some good tones in there, it seems they needed to spend more time in quality control.



Ahhh just when I almost convinced myself I needed one! Although unlikely, maybe the store got the only 2 lemons in stock, (they're supposed to be orange aren't they?...yeah I went there) hopefully they're not all plagued with these problems.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 4, 2015)

Ogami-Z said:


> Ahhh just when I almost convinced myself I needed one! Although unlikely, maybe the store got the only 2 lemons in stock, (they're supposed to be orange aren't they?...yeah I went there) hopefully they're not all plagued with these problems.



Yeah, it wasn't a good sign. I don't think think the cab sim was defective though, it just sounds terrible in general.


----------



## Ogami-Z (Oct 4, 2015)

Mmcgrouty said:


> Yeah, it wasn't a good sign. I don't think think the cab sim was defective though, it just sounds terrible in general.



The built in cab sim in most amps that have one are usually pretty terrible though. It's much better to use a Torpedo Live or even something cheaper like a Koch DummyBox Home/Studio & use 3rd party cab impulses on the computer.

Although I guess that would kind of defeat the purpose of getting a portable amp with a headphone out for practice & ehh portability..... 

I'd like to get one & maybe even the small cab for playing in the living room, instead of being stuck in the studio all the time. It'd also be nice to have something with a different tone to my 5150 III.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally! I don't know why it took them this long to make this. I will be adding this to my Orange collection, along with my Dark Terror and Micro terror.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 5, 2015)

Id try one before I bought it. Looks to me like they rushed them to market. Maybe I'll try one again in a year or so, see if they fixed the issues.


----------



## Elric (Oct 5, 2015)

Zeno said:


> I definitely want one, but the 8 ohms minimum kinda bugs me - I have a 4x8 cab I use with my Micro Terror, but it's a 4 Ohm cab - so I'd either have to replace the cab, or rewire it somehow


It'll probably work in actuality. They rerated the original MT from 4 ohms to 8 ohms because the power amp chip they use has a feature where it will cut power off if it is overdriven for an extended period. This was happening easily for people with the amp fully dimed into four ohm loads; but you should be able to roll back the power enough for it not to happen with a four ohm cab if you know/expect this. I'd be surprised if they used a different power amp chip vs the MT.


----------



## MBMoreno (Oct 5, 2015)

I need this in my life clearly. I loved the idea of the original one, but the lack of effects loop...

This is perfect and sounds great as f***.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 6, 2015)

Ordered one today. Suuuuper excited! Orange really needs to make the Micro Terror gig bags available in the US though! Returned the Bax. It was cool, but mine had a funky issue. And honestly, the Micro amps are way more fun and they sound killer.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 6, 2015)

Elric said:


> It'll probably work in actuality. They rerated the original MT from 4 ohms to 8 ohms because the power amp chip they use has a feature where it will cut power off if it is overdriven for an extended period. This was happening easily for people with the amp fully dimed into four ohm loads; but you should be able to roll back the power enough for it not to happen with a four ohm cab if you know/expect this. I'd be surprised if they used a different power amp chip vs the MT.



I'd heard of that issue, myself - people were cranking it and it'd start cutting out - but I'm not sure how loud it'd need to be to do that, as I can get this thing pretty darn loud with no issues.

And mine that I bought earlier in the year still says 4 Ohms on it, so it must have been a really recent change that they re-rated it for 8 ohms.


----------



## Elric (Oct 7, 2015)

Zeno said:


> I'd heard of that issue, myself - people were cranking it and it'd start cutting out - but I'm not sure how loud it'd need to be to do that, as I can get this thing pretty darn loud with no issues.
> 
> And mine that I bought earlier in the year still says 4 Ohms on it, so it must have been a really recent change that they re-rated it for 8 ohms.


Yeah, if you're really wary you could wait and check the Orange forums, I'm sure someone will tear one of these apart in short order and confirm what output amp is being used as they did with the original Micro.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 7, 2015)

Never had an issue with my Micro Terror, but I'm running it into a 16ohm cab.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 8, 2015)

OK, got my Micro Dark. Sounds awesome! Bad news though is that the effects loop does indeed make a LOUD pop when switching pedals on and off. Hopefully Orange sorts it out quickly because I love everything else about the amp. Didn't notice any off the unusual static/distorted sound that was described earlier in the thread. And the cab sim output is what it is. Actually, it sounds a little better than the Bax Bangeetar cab sim out to my ear and infinitely better than the headphone out on the Micro Terror. What really matters though is it sounds absolutely badass through a cab and the shape knob is much more useful than the tone knob on the Micro Terror.

EDIT: OK, I've tried a Holy Grail nano and a Carbon Copy in the loop. Both pop. Funny thing is if you turn the pedal on and off several times quickly the pop fades and eventually goes away, but it gradually returns when left alone. I've actually never used a loop before, so for all I know this isn't that unusual of an issue... I really don't know. It's not a deal breaker for me since I like my pedals up front.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 9, 2015)

If I recall, that's an issue with power building up in the pedal, and the POP is it discharging - my Small Clone does that, regardless of where it is in the chain

As for the power amp issue and the ohm rating - I just decided to email Orange about it, and this was the response I got - "The circuitry of the Micro Terror was not changed when we updated the rating from 4 ohms to 8 ohms. The Micro Dark actually has a slightly different power amp and I would not run it at 4 ohms. 8 or 16 ohms for the Micro Dark."

TL;DR - Micro Terror can still technically do 4 Ohms - Micro Dark has a different power amp, so it can't


----------



## BentAnat (Oct 9, 2015)

I want one of these quite badly.
Higher gain settings and the FX loop are sellers here (provided they can fix the popping on the FX loop).

It'd look killer next to my (8 Ohm, bought in August last year) Micro Terror.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 9, 2015)

MatthewK said:


> OK, got my Micro Dark. Sounds awesome! Bad news though is that the effects loop does indeed make a LOUD pop when switching pedals on and off. Hopefully Orange sorts it out quickly because I love everything else about the amp. Didn't notice any off the unusual static/distorted sound that was described earlier in the thread. And the cab sim output is what it is. Actually, it sounds a little better than the Bax Bangeetar cab sim out to my ear and infinitely better than the headphone out on the Micro Terror. What really matters though is it sounds absolutely badass through a cab and the shape knob is much more useful than the tone knob on the Micro Terror.
> 
> EDIT: OK, I've tried a Holy Grail nano and a Carbon Copy in the loop. Both pop. Funny thing is if you turn the pedal on and off several times quickly the pop fades and eventually goes away, but it gradually returns when left alone. I've actually never used a loop before, so for all I know this isn't that unusual of an issue... I really don't know. It's not a deal breaker for me since I like my pedals up front.



I have a ton of amps with effects loops, and this is the only one that pops like that. Looks like a design flaw to me.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 9, 2015)

Mmcgrouty said:


> I have a ton of amps with effects loops, and this is the only one that pops like that. Looks like a design flaw to me.



Well, that sucks. I experimented some more and discovered that it doesn't happen if you only plug into the return.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2015)

So hows it sound for doom? Because let's be real, it's what we're all thinking.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 9, 2015)

MatthewK said:


> Well, that sucks. I experimented some more and discovered that it doesn't happen if you only plug into the return.



Yeah, I don't think an effects loop should be all that difficult to get right, those mini Hotone amps all have one, and they work fine.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 9, 2015)

Did even MORE experimenting after researching online. I've found discussions about other amps doing this same thing. I don't understand all the technical mumbo-jumbo, but apparently it has something to do with true bypass pedals. So I tried a DS-1 and a TS9 in the loop and sure enough neither pops. Then I tried putting the DS-1 at the beginning of my pedal board and running the effects that had previously made the popping sound after it. All are now silent. So, the work around is to run the send directly into a non-true bypass pedal. 

Maybe it's not perfect, but at least there is a solution.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 10, 2015)

MatthewK said:


> Did even MORE experimenting after researching online. I've found discussions about other amps doing this same thing. I don't understand all the technical mumbo-jumbo, but apparently it has something to do with true bypass pedals. So I tried a DS-1 and a TS9 in the loop and sure enough neither pops. Then I tried putting the DS-1 at the beginning of my pedal board and running the effects that had previously made the popping sound after it. All are now silent. So, the work around is to run the send directly into a non-true bypass pedal.
> 
> Maybe it's not perfect, but at least there is a solution.



So I'm guessing that the effects loop isn't buffered correctly. Hopefully they will become aware of the problem and fix it for the next batch. I really wanted to like that amp, but I can't deal with issues like that.


----------



## chassless (Oct 15, 2015)

so they finally got this done:


----------



## Tisca (Oct 15, 2015)

Could I run one of these in between a modeler and a cab? Instead of getting a power amp for that I could have a Micro Dark which would be more versatile.
Would it sound good and connected how?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 15, 2015)

Tisca said:


> Could I run one of these in between a modeler and a cab? Instead of getting a power amp for that I could have a Micro Dark which would be more versatile.
> Would it sound good and connected how?



Yes, take the output of your modeler, connect it to the return of the Micro, you're now connected directly to the power amp section.

You can also do the 4 cable method using your modelers loop, and configure presets to run from your modelers amp sim direct to the power amp section, or you can use the preamp from the Micro, through your effects, back to the Micro's return.

There are a lot of tonal options for this setup.


----------



## ridner (Nov 23, 2015)

I played one through a Mesa 4x12 over the wknd and it sounded awesome/huge. was just the head straight into the cab, so I didn't notice any of the previously mentioned issues. I was pretty impressed. That might not have been the case had I used the loop etc.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Dec 5, 2015)

So, I pulled the trigger and bought the Micro Dark to play as a bedroom amp. Admittedly, it was a mistake. This guy is so bloody loud, volume 1/10 and gain 7/10 through a 1x12 cab, I have my windows shaking... 
The tone is amazing, gritty dirt gain (and we all know that), but I love the cleans. Single coil Startocaster, volume 2/10 and gain 3.5/10, it is like heaven. Round and pleasant, yet the sound retains that classic Strat vibe. 

I run it with a EHX East River Drive in front (LEVEL Max, TONE 12'oclock, DRIVE 11 o'clock) and it is creamy. If I turn the gain up to 8/10 on the MD and DRIVE to 2 o'clock on the ERD, the Strat becomes a metal machine. With a Gibson Explorer, I use the ERD just as booster with a touch of extra DRIVE and it sounds brooooootz and boomy 

I run a Boss GP-10 in the loop, to add delay, reverb, chorus, a pitch shifter, and a wah. Being fully digital, I can't hear any pop. However, I noticed that the level is a bit inconsistent. At first, I thought it was a faulty cable, but I see the same problem with any other cable I plug in. If run the GP-10 in front of the amp, the level stays constant. I have the feeling that there is something wrong with the loop.

End of the day, lovely little tiny brutal amp with outstandingly great cleans.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Dec 16, 2015)

Just to update you, I can't keep anything in the FX loop. It discharges like there was no tomorrow, seriously. Massive pops which, when reverb and delays are engaged, are deafening.
I run everything straight in front. It is still fine, but obviously not like having the effects in the loop.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Dec 16, 2015)

I guess Orange and all the YouTube reviewers decided to hide the effects loop problem from the public. They need to spend some more time on quality control over there.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 16, 2015)

Got one today for playing in the living room or just when I don't feel like firing up the Axe-Fx and getting lost in presets and tweaking.

I've only spent a very small amount of time with it and I don't have any pedals for the loop at the moment, so I can't comment on the loop buffer issues.

Overall sound (with the matching 1x8) is indeed impressive. Very satisfying. Excellent cleans, a ton of gain, and a lot to work with in between. I haven't really got a good sense for the "shape" knob yet. It doesn't seem to go very extreme in either direction but the range that's there is all pretty usable.

My only real complaint so far is that the headphone out has a terrible hiss. Even with the gain all the way down, it's just super noisy. To the point where I have to wonder if mine is defective. The hiss isn't there for the speaker out, but it's loud enough to basically make it useless for headphone practice.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 21, 2015)

Tried a second one and it had the exact same hiss in the headphone out.


----------



## vertibration (Dec 22, 2015)

thraxil said:


> Tried a second one and it had the exact same hiss in the headphone out.



I just bought one, and I am waiting to get it. Hope I dont have the same issues, but I forwarded this thread to Rory at Orange Amps in Georgia. He said he would take a look at what people are experiencing. Not sure what can be done, but has anyone tried using the FX loop send into an audio interface to use with Cab impulses? I have the two notes plug in, and wanna see how it sounds when I get it


----------



## Tisca (Dec 22, 2015)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Just to update you, I can't keep anything in the FX loop. It discharges like there was no tomorrow, seriously. Massive pops which, when reverb and delays are engaged, are deafening.
> I run everything straight in front. It is still fine, but obviously not like having the effects in the loop.



Same problem here. This having a loop was one of the main reasons I bought one. Is this a design flaw or are many of them faulty?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 23, 2015)

I got mine for few weeks and i didn't have any issues with the loop. I put my tech21 rk5 for its delay that i love and no problems 
I will try it with multistomp in near future. If i have any problems with the loop, i will update it here. It is an impressive little monster.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 23, 2015)

I have one that I'm thoroughly enjoying. I don't have any pedals currently to run through the effects loop so I can't comment on that, but I'll see if I can borrow my friends reverb this weekend to test


----------



## Tisca (Dec 23, 2015)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I got mine for few weeks and i didn't have any issues with the loop. I put my tech21 rk5 for its delay that i love and no problems
> I will try it with multistomp in near future. If i have any problems with the loop, i will update it here. It is an impressive little monster.



iirc it's mostly when turning on power on the whole pedalboard and one pedal in particular. This is a cheapo pedal with a true bypass footswitch of the tactile kind. Linear footswitch on my TC is ok-ish. Line6 M5 in buffered bypass mode makes no sounds. Need to do some testing when I'm back home next week.


----------



## Daniel13 (Dec 27, 2015)

I got one a couple weeks ago. I tested a multi fix in the loop (only thing I had) and it worked fine although it just stays on. I really like it but I feel like I need to use an overdrive with it but might not for recording. And luckily I thought ahead and got a cab with a built in attenuator so I dont go deaf. Very happy with it.

Also got it on sale so it was the same price as the micro terror


----------



## AdenM (Dec 27, 2015)

Planning on picking one of these up in a couple weeks/months to experiment with, definitely interested in running my X3 Pro into the FX loop. Hopefully we here more and more as people get them!


----------



## Great Satan (Dec 27, 2015)

Daniel13 said:


> I got one a couple weeks ago. I tested a multi fix in the loop (only thing I had) and it worked fine although it just stays on. I really like it but I feel like I need to use an overdrive with it but might not for recording. And luckily I thought ahead and got a cab with a built in attenuator so I dont go deaf. Very happy with it.
> 
> Also got it on sale so it was the same price as the micro terror



what cab was that? i gotta re-build a rig overseas and i think i could probably use a cab with a built in attenuator.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jan 4, 2016)

Update number 2. First one, valve blew after 2 weeks. Replacement, valve blown after 2 days. Always keeping the volume down to 1 and gain at around 6.
Ditched for a Marshall Roulette.
Good try, Orange. But next time please pay more attention to quality control.


----------



## chassless (Jan 5, 2016)

^ aw man... I just got one myself and flying home with it. I just hope it doesn't turn out to be a faulty one. But yeah, i got one!


----------



## chassless (Jan 7, 2016)

gave it a quick review here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...d-lunchbox-orange-micro-dark.html#post4506099

check it out!


----------



## thraxil (Jan 9, 2016)

Finally got around to picking up a reverb pedal and sticking it in the loop. No problems with it so far, but I think it's buffered, not true bypass.


----------



## IcarusLives (Jan 24, 2016)

I have to say, when I tried my buddies I was very impressed. With the price tag as low as it is, this amplifier rocks


----------



## teddyuk (May 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have a MD with the FX loop. I wrote to Orange and I got as feedback:

_Hello xxxxx, 

Certain pedals will always pop when in effects loops due to lack of features like "pull down" resistors or other problems with bypass switching. If the pop is very loud I would suggest returning the amplifier to the dealer you purchased it from and we will take a look at the amp under warranty. If there is a problem we can fix it, but please understand that we can't guarantee zero popping from all pedals as some pedals will always pop. 

Hope this helps!

Regards 

-- 

xxxxxxxxxxx | Senior Workshop Technician​_


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 4, 2016)

teddyuk said:


> Hi everyone, I have a MD with the FX loop. I wrote to Orange and I got as feedback:
> 
> _Hello xxxxx,
> 
> ...



That sounds kinda silly, though. The MD I had used to pop with pedals that never popped when plugged into other amps. I had pops and discharges even with digital multieffects...


----------



## Elric (May 4, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> That sounds kinda silly, though. The MD I had used to pop with pedals that never popped when plugged into other amps. I had pops and discharges even with digital multieffects...


It didn't work out for you and you got rid of it right? So what's the problem? I think the issue is well documented and I have seen lots of reports that it is there but manageable as long as at least one buffered effect (which are common) is in the loop. It sort of feels like you are harping on this given that you only have one data point (or maybe you had more than one after your first lemon but still not a statistically significant amount), and got rid of it. Sure it'd be nice if it wasn't there but WTF were you expecting from a sub-$200 hybrid 20W Micro head? It's about delivering some good value for the money but is going to have some compromise and I would not bank on it having epic QC.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 4, 2016)

I am simply saying that the explanation provided doesn't fully makes sense, as if the problem was in the pedals then you would have the same issues using those pedals on another amp. Since that is not the case, it means that there is a design flaw. Fullstop. Period. I got rid of mine and I don't complain. In other posts I also said that it is a good amp for the price, so calm your t*its

And as for the representative samples, the shop where I bought the MD had all of them (bar one) returned because of blown tubes or faulty FX loops. Again, it is only one shop in one little city, but...


----------



## teddyuk (May 4, 2016)

Elric said:


> It didn't work out for you and you got rid of it right? So what's the problem? I think the issue is well documented and I have seen lots of reports that it is there but manageable as long as at least one buffered effect (which are common) is in the loop. It sort of feels like you are harping on this given that you only have one data point (or maybe you had more than one after your first lemon but still not a statistically significant amount), and got rid of it. Sure it'd be nice if it wasn't there but WTF were you expecting from a sub-$200 hybrid 20W Micro head? It's about delivering some good value for the money but is going to have some compromise and I would not bank on it having epic QC.



It is well documented yes but on forums. I didnt see any technical note on the Orange website describing the possible problem with the MD FX loop. You are right, the MD is a sub-$200 head... But if it doesnt work as advertised $200 for a non totally working peace of gear are still more valuable of the sh*t you get from Orange Technical Support.

Personal question: do you own Orange shares?


----------



## Elric (May 5, 2016)

teddyuk said:


> Personal question: do you own Orange shares?


Not affiliated in any way; just considering purchasing one of their products at some point in the future. It is nice to know about the FX loop needing a buffered pedal but I don't consider it a deal breaker or worth going on about. Thanks for sharing your perspectives but saying it is non-working is a bit of a stretch, popping in FX loops without a buffered chain is hardly a rare effect. My reply probably came off more harshly than intended, though.


----------



## teddyuk (May 5, 2016)

Elric said:


> Not affiliated in any way; just considering purchasing one of their products at some point in the future. It is nice to know about the FX loop needing a buffered pedal but I don't consider it a deal breaker or worth going on about. Thanks for sharing your perspectives but saying it is non-working is a bit of a stretch, popping in FX loops without a buffered chain is hardly a rare effect. My reply probably came off more harshly than intended, though.



Ok, just to make peace in my mind before of sending it to replace. Is this FX loop problem possible with any head? I used in the past a TubeWorks and I never had this problem.


----------

